# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreaming of the day phones tweet in your sleep - Otago Daily Times (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreaming of the day phones tweet in your sleep**Otago Daily Times (blog)*Apparently, we all *dream* at times through our sleep but I never seem remember them. But this past month, the dreams have been vivid, perhaps even *lucid*, and remembered - and that is not a good thing. A fascinating article caught my attention last week *...***

----------


## Mancon

This is actually pretty cool. I have heard of being trying to create a certain dream by using sounds, smells, feelings, etc. For example, someone on dreamviews was talking about how if you sprinkled water on a persons face during REM they would dream about rain. 

I never thought it could be used to battle something like depression. Dream:On is the name of the app the article is talking about. It looks pretty cool. It has a dream journal and a feature where you can choose the type of dream you have. Oh! It's free as well. I'm going to download it and see if it works :O

----------

